# WE HAVE BABIES! (and I'm stuck at work)



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

Hubby just called and Mattie (purchased a week ago) has either had babies or in the process... best part I'm of course at work (RN 3rd shift ICU/Trauma). We had her free ranging today and noticed her size, but thought I had another week minimum. So excited for my shift to end... but nervous as well.


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

Update: Just got home we have 8 very fat, active babies! All have milk bellies.


----------



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

How did she get pregnant?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Cookie_Rat12 said:


> How did she get pregnant?


When a mommy rat and a daddy rat love each other....

She said she just got her a week ago. Sadly many pet stores do not separate their sexes or missex so that often happens with accidental litters.

Congrats on the babies

Some helpful links for the babies development & sexing:
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/p/sexing-and.html
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

We were informed the possibility of her being pregnant before we purchased her. We found her though CL and the lady got left with several rats when her boyfriend left her, which led to several accident litters.


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

It appears we have 5 dark babies and 3 red eyed babies (expected as mom is a REW...) I wonder if any will be dumbo like Mattie? I haven't actually handled them yet, but snapped a quick photo when I gave her treats.


----------

